

"It should not take seven years and a team of lawyers to open a small business." - mjtokelly
http://www.reason.com/blog/show/131758.html

======
djahng
I agree it should not take seven years and a team of lawyers to open a small
business...and in general it doesn't. I agree that city politics should not
favor a local cartel, but every new business venture faces some degree of
barrier to entry, this just happens to be an extreme case. Does this mean
Erroll Tyler is in the wrong business? Not necessarily, he just needs to find
a new way to compete. He needs more friends in government, and cartels are
notoriously unstable...

